# What should you be doing right now?



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I should be washing up, though the answer is often 'should be doing my violin practice'. This forum is too addictive by far. I recently made a rule for myself that I wouldn't post on Sundays. Um - oh yes, it's Sunday today & my fourth post, I think. 
What duties are you neglecting, what treats missing, or have done, to read the posts & post yourself on Talk Classical? Fess up. At least it might make me feel better.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Sleeping. Thank you for reminding me. I'll get to it. 

Just let me check back on the main board first, and then I will.


----------



## BaronAlstromer (Apr 13, 2013)

I should be writing articles for Wikipedia.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Sleeping. Early waking


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Sleeping, but I like being awake.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

your thread spurned me to do what I was putting off (eg, book flight tickets). Now that I booked them I realised my passport is MIA. Time to sleep, though. I'll look for it tomorrow


----------



## Kazaman (Apr 13, 2013)

Writing a paper on hypermetric structure in Mozart, and practicing.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Getting dressed. But as an admirer of Lully's music, in the reign of the Sun King, I'm entitled to an extended levée. 
Yours sincerely, Madame la Marquise...


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Studying the nuclear export of mRNa


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

deggial said:


> your thread spurned me to do what I was putting off (eg, book flight tickets). Now that I booked them I realised my passport is MIA. Time to sleep, though. I'll look for it tomorrow


glad to report the passport found. Now this isn't procrastinating anymore, is it?! I must take it easier...


----------



## OboeKnight (Jan 25, 2013)

Lol great topic....I'll probably be posting here more than I'd like :lol:

I should probably be paying attention in class....but these are the final weeks of my senior year in high school and I'm sitting in an English class...TC it is


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Catching up on my medical charting. So tediously boring, though neccessary. I'll catch up before days end though, unless I get several walk-in patients. Which I may, being a Monday and all.


----------



## OboeKnight (Jan 25, 2013)

Finishing work for English class.....but I have just discovered the Armenian instrument, the Duduk....and it's captivating sound is keeping me distracted


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

Ingenue said:


> Getting dressed. But as an admirer of Lully's music, in the reign of the Sun King, I'm entitled to an extended levée.
> Yours sincerely, Madame la Marquise...


May I hand you your slippers? Although I am not of highest rank, I feel like I deserve the honor just once.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Novelette said:


> May I hand you your slippers? Although I am not of highest rank, I feel like I deserve the honor just once.


Hehe.... For some reason the moment I read "hand you your slippers" and "deserve the honor just once," Cherevichki comes to mind :lol:

I am not really supposed to be doing anything, one of the luxuries of long weekends.


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

I should be running the statistical models of the surveyed field data collected last week. Anyway, it can be done later. Night is the best moment for this things.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

It's most 2230; I should be sleeping. After the pressure and excitement of bowling league I need to unwind for awhile though.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I should DEFINITELY be sleeping. I am however listening to music and splurging on the internet. I've cut way down on the internet lately to be more "mindful" and in tune with my present environment and all that jazz (see the meditation thread for related chat). And it's been a good thing. But darn it I miss hanging out here more


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Taking a long twenty-six characters walk.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I need to be summarizing three books on the life of Jesus by NT Wright, FF Bruce, and Philip Yancey, but it's so much easier to hang out here. Oh, well, back to the grindstone.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Ah, I think I recognize those authors from when I did my AS Religious Studies! Best of luck.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I have a late-night chamber rehearsal tonight, so I ought to be doing more homework until then. Tomorrow is busy day and night, won't have much time for homework then. By the way, I really am going to write a paper about Glazunov's 4th symphony!


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Another "I should be sleeping" moment. 

I just finished giving the kitchen a good cleaning and mopped the floor. Tough to do the latter when the little ones are awake. Now just chilling. I've been averaging a night or two per week where I'm up most of the night. I need to get out of this habit....


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

I should be sleeping!


----------



## Wandering (Feb 27, 2012)

^ Yeah, same here. Have important things to get done tomorrow too.


----------



## suslik (May 30, 2013)

Should be learning Iwasawa theory. Or writing an extremely boring essay. 
Can't stop looking through youtube thread...


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Working on painting a going away card for a co-worker who is leaving next week. Ah-well, maybe Sunday. I still haven't finished re-watching all of Star Trek: TNG.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Exactly what I am...enjoying an Australian red wine. Tortellini tonight. Oops, that's for another thread.


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

Walking outside--it's such a beautiful evening. I love night time.


----------

